# San Rafael Vintage Bike Christmas Party, Show, and Swap!



## fat tire trader (Nov 21, 2013)

San Rafael Vintage Bike Christmas Party, Show, and Swap!
1344 4th St and 1346 Via Sessi San Rafael
12-4PM
I will be having a Christmas Party, Show, and Swap on December 1st. I have room for 8 vendors, but there is no shelter for these spaces, so if its raining, bring a canopy. I will have my bikes and parts and the party inside the building. I will also have indoor spaces for people to show their (not for sale) bikes.The party is Pot Luck. To reserve a swap space, or to RSVP for the party,  respond to this ad so that everyone sees who is coming. 
Merry Christmas!
Chris 415-258-TIRE


----------



## onecatahula (Nov 26, 2013)

*Ho ho ho*

Hey Chris,
Sounds great !  I'll be there.  Count me in.
BTW, I stopped by and saw the space last week; Lookin Great ! ! 
Pete


----------



## zephyrblau (Nov 26, 2013)

Chris; 
sign me up! I don't have that much so if needed I can share a space. I also have a pop-up type canopy. 
see ya then! 
jerry


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm out of town...sounds like fun! Enjoy!


----------



## onecatahula (Nov 26, 2013)

*We're in !*

Hey Chris,
Just spoke with Raul and Carlos, and they asked me to RSVP on their behalf. 
They will definitely be there, sharing a spot and bringing some nice early bikes. 
Can't wait,
Pete


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 4, 2013)

Next swap January 5th. Should it be in the morning or the afternoon?


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm around...save me a space Chris.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 5, 2013)

Of course, I will save a space for you. I am trying to get input on whether it should be from 10-12 or 12-2. I prefer 10-12.


----------



## onecatahula (Dec 8, 2013)

*Jan 5th*

I'll be there.
I vote 10 - 12 !


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 8, 2013)

Ditto 10-12.  Pete bring the drop stands.

Thanks, Carlton


----------



## zephyrblau (Dec 8, 2013)

Chris; 
sign me up! 10 - 12 is great. 
thanks! 
jerry


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 8, 2013)

OK! Its 10-12. Whoever wants to can come to the Broken Drum for lunch afterwards. Try to be prepared for rain, we need it.


----------

